# Who all is planning to hunt Cohutta?



## Professor (Nov 27, 2020)

I will be there. I have some hope that we will see a lot of bears. They should all be active with the abundance of acorns and warm weather. (keep in mind I have still to kill my first bear, so I really have no idea what I am talking about). The colder weather should get the deer moving. Looks like we might have some snow.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 27, 2020)

Good luck. Never hunted Cohutta, but I will be on Chestatee in a week and a half.


----------



## Professor (Nov 27, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Good luck. Never hunted Cohutta, but I will be on Chestatee in a week and a half.


You do well there. Learning a new WMA is a real investment in time, energy, and money, but someday you should come on over and walk around. It is a pretty cool place. I still have not seen the eastern area and am just now getting to explore the wilderness area.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 27, 2020)

Professor said:


> You do well there. Learning a new WMA is a real investment in time, energy, and money, but someday you should come on over and walk around. It is a pretty cool place. I still have not seen the eastern area and am just now getting to explore the wilderness area.


Oh I’ve been wanting to hunt Cohutta, but like you said, I’ve got a few ridges on Chestatee pegged down pretty well, and I always try to learn a little bit of new ground every time I’m out. Oh and my family owns a camper in Blairsville, so that free lodging is hard to pass up.


----------



## Professor (Nov 27, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Oh I’ve been wanting to hunt Cohutta, but like you said, I’ve got a few ridges on Chestatee pegged down pretty well, and I always try to learn a little bit of new ground every time I’m out. Oh and my family owns a camper in Blairsville, so that free lodging is hard to pass up.


Especially as cold as it looks like it is going to be. Wish I still had a camper. It can get cold in a tent.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 27, 2020)

Professor said:


> Especially as cold as it looks like it is going to be. Wish I still had a camper. It can get cold in a tent.


First year my brother and I hunted Chastatee was bitter cold, we camped at Dockery Lake. There was a few inches of snow on the north faces, and the shaded WMA roadbeds were frozen solid. Sleeping wasn’t that bad, but getting out of the tent and getting dressed and breakfast going was miserable. I kinda like the suck, but that camper has hot water, and I really appreciate a shower every night to help with scent control.


----------



## Professor (Nov 27, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> First year my brother and I hunted Chastatee was bitter cold, we camped at Dockery Lake. There was a few inches of snow on the north faces, and the shaded WMA roadbeds were frozen solid. Sleeping wasn’t that bad, but getting out of the tent and getting dressed and breakfast going was miserable. I kinda like the suck, but that camper has hot water, and I really appreciate a shower every night to help with scent control.


I like a shower to relax my muscles. I find I can go three days roughing it, but after that I need a shower, a bed, and a day off.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 27, 2020)

Professor said:


> I like a shower to relax my muscles. I find I can go three days roughing it, but after that I need a shower, a bed, and a day off.


Oh for sure man. It’s amazing how much a hot shower can change your life on a hard hunt. I tried taking a sun shower that first year, it’s a plastic bag that is supposed to heat up in sunlight, but it was too cold, and not enough sun to get it warm enough to use.


----------



## Professor (Nov 27, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Oh for sure man. It’s amazing how much a hot shower can change your life on a hard hunt. I tried taking a sun shower that first year, it’s a plastic bag that is supposed to heat up in sunlight, but it was too cold, and not enough sun to get it warm enough to use.


Sometimes it is better to stay dry.


----------



## MTwomey (Nov 28, 2020)

I was out there last night. Found a lot of frosted over scatt on the edges of the food plots, nothing fresh enough to chase. Didn't see anything moving in the evening. I did however drive up on a breeding pair of humans making carnal use of the over look deck. They were shooters, probably 250-300 each, definitely been hitting the bait pile. By far the most "action" I've seen on that mountain so far.

I'll for sure be up there in the coming weeks. Might camp a couple nights during the rifle hunt. I'd like to go a little deeper into the wilderness during rifle. I figure it might yield more opportunity, and all the rifles around the perimeter make me a little nervous. Ive just known of too many guys with a tendency for shooting at sounds.


----------



## MTwomey (Nov 28, 2020)

Also, I listened to a great podcast while I was up there that is super relevant to this conversation. Bear Hunting Magazine Podcast had the state Large Carnivore biologist from Arkansas on. He talked in depth about late season bear activity, specifically the different environmental conditions that trigger hibernation behaviors and how those behaviors very. I would say it definitely supported what @Professor is saying about increased activity on the last remaining acorns.


----------



## EyesUp83 (Nov 28, 2020)

My crew will be hunting the eastern side of the wilderness. All 3 of us are still looking to tag our first bear, 2 of 3 the first hog, 1 of 3 the first deer (shoot we'd be happy if he just got a shot at something, lol)... We can't wait to get up there and get moving. 

  The gameplan is going to be finding reds dropping near laurel then slow down to look for fresh scat, then stop when I find both.  Hope I get to stop moving at some point over the weekend, LOL.


----------



## Professor (Nov 28, 2020)

EyesUp83 said:


> My crew will be hunting the eastern side of the wilderness. All 3 of us are still looking to tag our first bear, 2 of 3 the first hog, 1 of 3 the first deer (shoot we'd be happy if he just got a shot at something, lol)... We can't wait to get up there and get moving.
> 
> The gameplan is going to be finding reds dropping near laurel then slow down to look for fresh scat, then stop when I find both.  Hope I get to stop moving at some point over the weekend, LOL.


Good luck. The hogs are like ghosts up there from my experience. They move around so much it is hard to pin them down. The deer should be rutting, so there is always a good chance that a buck will stumble by. Your strategy is sound, except that they may be moving out of the thick stuff if their red oak acorn supply has been reduced enough.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 28, 2020)

Guys don't overlook the food plots during this hunt. It sounds like yall are finding acorns still, Lord only knows how since the were scarce even in early Oct when I was last there. In Cherokee CTY they are all but gone. Food plots are a great late season option. One year counted 3 in 1 1/2 hours on a food plot in the hooch during the dec hunt.


----------



## Professor (Nov 28, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Guys don't overlook the food plots during this hunt. It sounds like yall are finding acorns still, Lord only knows how since the were scarce even in early Oct when I was last there. In Cherokee CTY they are all but gone. Food plots are a great late season option. One year counted 3 in 1 1/2 hours on a food plot in the hooch during the dec hunt.


This is true. Last December most of the big bucks were taken the first morning on food plots. However, I can not imagine they ate all the red oak acorns on the ground. There were millions and millions.


----------



## Rulo (Nov 28, 2020)

Chestatee=Slim Pickings.......Good luck fellas.


----------



## EyesUp83 (Nov 30, 2020)

Professor said:


> Good luck. The hogs are like ghosts up there from my experience. They move around so much it is hard to pin them down. The deer should be rutting, so there is always a good chance that a buck will stumble by. Your strategy is sound, except that they may be moving out of the thick stuff if their red oak acorn supply has been reduced enough.


Thanks. I am hoping we at least get to take a shot or two. Personally I'm only out for bear or a chance encounter with a big mountain buck. 
  I do hope that this big cold front doesn't drive them into the den before we get there. Considering how warm its been up this point that would be unfortunate. 
  Good luck to you I hope you score your first bear!!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 30, 2020)

Yall layer up, then layer up some more. Its gonna be some kind of cold.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Nov 30, 2020)

I'll be up there all 4 days. I still haven't gotten Anything this year (not for the lack of trying) hopefully the cold weather will get the animals moving. I'm honestly glad that there's rain in the forecast.


----------



## Buckman18 (Nov 30, 2020)

One of these days, I'm going to invite myself to hunt with Whitetailfreak and finally experience Cohutta. But I'll be on the Dawson Forest hunt this year. Good luck, Fellers!


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm gonna lay the stickbow down and tote the ol' savage. Hard to pass on them free meat tags they give out?


----------



## Professor (Dec 1, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Oh I’ve been wanting to hunt Cohutta, but like you said, I’ve got a few ridges on Chestatee pegged down pretty well, and I always try to learn a little bit of new ground every time I’m out. Oh and my family owns a camper in Blairsville, so that free lodging is hard to pass up.





WoodlandScout82 said:


> I'll be up there all 4 days. I still haven't gotten Anything this year (not for the lack of trying) hopefully the cold weather will get the animals moving. I'm honestly glad that there's rain in the forecast.


Lots of tracks in the snow. Even saw some small bear tracks.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 1, 2020)

Man guys good luck to all!!!! Cant wait to see some cool pics come Sunday night!!!!love and safety to all.


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 1, 2020)

Professor said:


> I will be there. I have some hope that we will see a lot of bears. They should all be active with the abundance of acorns and warm weather. (keep in mind I have still to kill my first bear, so I really have no idea what I am talking about). The colder weather should get the deer moving. Looks like we might have some snow.


I b there. Hopefully in a tree by tomarrow afternoon at least! Good luck!


----------



## Professor (Dec 1, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Yall layer up, then layer up some more. Its gonna be some kind of cold.


You was right. This morning I was wearing everything and I had to keep a good pace or risk freezing. I need some more stuff. Problem is I can barely move now.


----------



## Professor (Dec 1, 2020)

Christian hughey said:


> I b there. Hopefully in a tree by tomarrow afternoon at least! Good luck!


Christain, I can not imagine sitting long in this cold and wind. Maybe it is supposed to warm up some. Right now my plan is to wear everything and move slowly.


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 1, 2020)

It will be good for deer movement. I'm ready, thinner compression layers work much better than thick puffy layers and a good base layer gloves boots and mask are key. My toes getting fridgid is bout the only thing I hate. Hopefully yogis hungry!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 1, 2020)

If I could, I'd hunt tomorrow. Gotta work. 
The weather hasn't been a real factor for me since I bought a Sitka fanatic set. It literally changed my approach to cold weather hunting. Tomorrow I'd wear merino baselayers top and bottom, Stratus pants, the fanatic bibs and jacket and a fleece vest. Coupled with my most essential cold weather gear- the fleece facemask. I wouldn't be hot, but I could sit as long as I wanted to like that up in my summit. 

Good luck to all and enjoy the snow. It's my favorite weather to hunt in.


----------



## Deerhunting123 (Dec 1, 2020)

Will be up in Cohutta 4 of the 5 days.. have a few trail cams out there and  have a few small bucks and a big ole mountain hog on them! Tons of sign out there!!Good luck to all in the morning..!


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 2, 2020)

Knocked feathers off a pretty good one this morning but the trail petered out on me. Probably nothing a band aid wont fix. I was shaking bad. Not sure if it was buck fever or the arctic temperature. I just sat back down. Maybe I can redeem myself.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 2, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> Knocked feathers off a pretty good one this morning but the trail petered out on me. Probably nothing a band aid wont fix. I was shaking bad. Not sure if it was buck fever or the arctic temperature. I just sat back down. Maybe I can redeem myself.


Bummer! Man a bad hit is the worst. Give it a day and put a dog on it. Meat should be fine in these temps.


----------



## splatek (Dec 2, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Bummer! Man a bad hit is the worst. Give it a day and put a dog on it. Meat should be fine in these temps.



I hit one, I think one lunged it, Monday. Lost blood, searched the creek and then ended up bumping him in a small flat not far from last blood. 
Went back yesterday morning early - it was in the twenties monday into tuesday night so i expected to find frozen venison. Searched for over three hours and then I wasn't even going to look for him in this one spot, but walking out I just had a feeling. About 40 yards after I turned that way I caught a full broadside of a coyote, then two others bumped out. Three total. I figured that was a good, or bad, sign that my deer might be down there. Sure enough, all I found was a spine and one leg. It was stripped clear of everything but a fine sheen of pink right up against the spine and ribs. He was wrapped around a tree bent in half. I didn't search for all the parts because I was already encroaching on other property. I just left him, feeling both dejected that I had left him to that fate and also relieved that I had obtained closure on him. If it weren't for a few great stand up guys on this board that I was able to reach out to for assistance I would've not known what to do.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 2, 2020)

I've tracked enough deer where I just don't think he's hurt bad. 200 yards into tiny specks of blood he was still jumping big logs without even knocking the snow off of em. He done a mule kick when I shot but then ran like he wasn't hurt. It's just medium red meat blood. No stink, no bubbles.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 2, 2020)

splatek said:


> I hit one, I think one lunged it, Monday. Lost blood, searched the creek and then ended up bumping him in a small flat not far from last blood.
> Went back yesterday morning early - it was in the twenties monday into tuesday night so i expected to find frozen venison. Searched for over three hours and then I wasn't even going to look for him in this one spot, but walking out I just had a feeling. About 40 yards after I turned that way I caught a full broadside of a coyote, then two others bumped out. Three total. I figured that was a good, or bad, sign that my deer might be down there. Sure enough, all I found was a spine and one leg. It was stripped clear of everything but a fine sheen of pink right up against the spine and ribs. He was wrapped around a tree bent in half. I didn't search for all the parts because I was already encroaching on other property. I just left him, feeling both dejected that I had left him to that fate and also relieved that I had obtained closure on him. If it weren't for a few great stand up guys on this board that I was able to reach out to for assistance I would've not known what to do.


Dang man. Hope it wasn’t that monster you had in cam.


----------



## Professor (Dec 2, 2020)

splatek said:


> I hit one, I think one lunged it, Monday. Lost blood, searched the creek and then ended up bumping him in a small flat not far from last blood.
> Went back yesterday morning early - it was in the twenties monday into tuesday night so i expected to find frozen venison. Searched for over three hours and then I wasn't even going to look for him in this one spot, but walking out I just had a feeling. About 40 yards after I turned that way I caught a full broadside of a coyote, then two others bumped out. Three total. I figured that was a good, or bad, sign that my deer might be down there. Sure enough, all I found was a spine and one leg. It was stripped clear of everything but a fine sheen of pink right up against the spine and ribs. He was wrapped around a tree bent in half. I didn't search for all the parts because I was already encroaching on other property. I just left him, feeling both dejected that I had left him to that fate and also relieved that I had obtained closure on him. If it weren't for a few great stand up guys on this board that I was able to reach out to for assistance I would've not known what to do.


Where? Consider getting a dog out there next time that happens. My daughter and her friend both have tracking dogs. If it was on you lease they certainly could have come out.


----------



## Professor (Dec 2, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> Knocked feathers off a pretty good one this morning but the trail petered out on me. Probably nothing a band aid wont fix. I was shaking bad. Not sure if it was buck fever or the arctic temperature. I just sat back down. Maybe I can redeem myself.


A good blood trail?


----------



## splatek (Dec 2, 2020)

Professor said:


> Where? Consider getting a dog out there next time that happens. My daughter and her friend both have tracking dogs. If it was on you lease they certainly could have come out.



Called seven dogs 
either too far, didnt answer or call back or too  busy processing deer.
New lease in white county

not the monster thank goodness


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2020)

Will there be "decoy" bears to shoot ???


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will there be "decoy" bears to shoot ???


 Apparently if you park down the road, and stalk back in you’ll only get a warning and not a ticket.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Apparently if you park down the road, and stalk back in you’ll only get a warning and not a ticket.




Funniest thing I've ever read on here !!!


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 2, 2020)

Na





Professor said:


> A good blood trail?


Naw.


----------



## Professor (Dec 2, 2020)

splatek said:


> Called seven dogs
> either too far, didnt answer or call back or too  busy processing deer.
> New lease in white county
> 
> not the monster thank goodness


If this happens with a big one let me know. My daughter would come up.


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 3, 2020)

Cold morning hopefully somebody is having luck. Not a lot going on around me. No shots nearby either. Does anyone know how many have been brought in to the south check station. Or are we seeing rut activity anywhere. Last year the deer were on fire up here on this hunt!


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 3, 2020)

Got one


----------



## Deerhunting123 (Dec 3, 2020)

You near turkey mountain south, somebody just shot 3 times around 10. That’s all I’ve heard today


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Dec 3, 2020)

What is it CH?


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## EyesUp83 (Dec 3, 2020)

@Christian hughey thats a nice buck!  His neck looks like he been training traps with Brock Lesnar!


----------



## splatek (Dec 3, 2020)

That's a great buck - congrats! You sure know how to get it done in the hills!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 3, 2020)

Christian hughey said:


> View attachment 1053379


Nice! Well done. 
In the same area as the one in your avatar? Really similar genetics to me with those g2s


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 3, 2020)

Christian hughey said:


> View attachment 1053379


Nice buck! Hughey strikes again!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Dec 3, 2020)

Congrats!!


----------



## Wolfman9 (Dec 3, 2020)

what does everyone think the roads will be like above 2000 ft saturday morning? Okay for a 2wd?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 3, 2020)

Christian hughey said:


> View attachment 1053379


What elevation? We need the whole story.


----------



## AntlerDaddy (Dec 3, 2020)

Any land with bears and bucks that is not straight up and down there? Thinking about taking my son on Saturday...


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 3, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> What elevation? We need the whole story.


 around 2400 got in early and shivered until this guy walked in and give me a perfect shot. He run about 20 yards. The 308. With federal 180 grain trophy never let's me down. Hope to see a bear. After getting my deer cleaned and on ice I made it back for a couple hour evening hunt and almost immediately had something moving up the ridge across from me. Black and pretty large. Got my scope on it and noticed it was probably around a 150 lb solid black pig. He got a pass during the rut in a hot spot with 3 days left. So here's to tomorrow. Good luck. Warden told me my deer was the 4th one to come in since yesterday and no bears brought in.


----------



## Professor (Dec 3, 2020)

Christian hughey said:


> Got one


Man, they need to make you sit out a turn or something. Very nice buck Christian. Congratulations. I assume you made it by the check station. What were the stats?


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 3, 2020)

Professor said:


> Man, they need to make you sit out a turn or something. Very nice buck Christian. Congratulations. I assume you made it by the check station. What were the stats?


Lol thanks. Mine was number 4 around 11 am this morning no bears have been brought in. Saw a pig that got a pass this evening after cleaning my deer and getting back in the summit


----------



## Professor (Dec 3, 2020)

Christian hughey said:


> Lol thanks. Mine was number 4 around 11 am this morning no bears have been brought in. Saw a pig that got a pass this evening after cleaning my deer and getting back in the summit


16 bucks, 1 hog, and 2 bears at the station on hwy 2.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Dec 4, 2020)

I got a bear today. Not anything to brag about, but meat and a nice pelt nonetheless. Very grateful.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Dec 4, 2020)

Professor said:


> 16 bucks, 1 hog, and 2 bears at the station on hwy 2.


One of those bears was mine. Saw someone got a 16 pt buck ?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 4, 2020)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> One of those bears was mine. Saw someone got a 16 pt buck ?


Woah. I bet Professor will get more info. If it was a monster non typical the DNR guys will have pictures.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 4, 2020)

I took a picture of the 16 pointer. Its sure nuff a gooden. Split tines everywhere & a lot of mass. It's got 10 points on one side and 6 in the other. But I'll wait and let the owner share the pics...


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 4, 2020)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I got a bear today. Not anything to brag about, but meat and a nice pelt nonetheless. Very grateful.


Hey man seems like this year any bear is worth bragging about.


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 4, 2020)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I got a bear today. Not anything to brag about, but meat and a nice pelt nonetheless. Very grateful.


Awesome that's why we here. Good job, you give me a little hope


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 4, 2020)

Sweet


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 4, 2020)

Congrats on the bear man! They've been hard to come by this year!


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 4, 2020)

Amateur hour. I can kill 'em with a stickbow, then fall apart with a rifle. I've worn the back of my boot off kicking myself in the pants?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 4, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> Amateur hour. I can kill 'em with a stickbow, then fall apart with a rifle. I've worn the back of my boot off kicking myself in the pants?View attachment 1053488


Dang Strother, the hunting gods seem to be smiting you.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 4, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> Amateur hour. I can kill 'em with a stickbow, then fall apart with a rifle. I've worn the back of my boot off kicking myself in the pants?View attachment 1053488


Don’t feel like the Lone Ranger.  I fired a warning shot by mistake at a nice bear two days ago.  Those Crispi’s aren’t cheap.  Go easy on those boots kicking your backside.?


----------



## splatek (Dec 4, 2020)

@strothershwacker you'll get one... I do have to say I love seeing blood on snow... Wish I could be there.


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 4, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> Amateur hour. I can kill 'em with a stickbow, then fall apart with a rifle. I've worn the back of my boot off kicking myself in the pants?View attachment 1053488


Deer or bear? Happens to the best of us!


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 4, 2020)

Christian hughey said:


> Deer or bear? Happens to the best of us!


Deer.


----------



## AntlerDaddy (Dec 4, 2020)

If I can’t get a spot at Ft.Campbell, my son and I are going to Elmer Fudd for a bear or buck in the morning. It will be a good expert experience for a 13 year old but not so good for my 50 year old knees.


----------



## AntlerDaddy (Dec 4, 2020)

Are the food plots on map planted in anything, or just maintained openings?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 4, 2020)

AntlerDaddy said:


> Are the food plots on map planted in anything, or just maintained openings?


 Can’t answer your question, but I can speak for other mountain WMAs, even if the plots aren’t planted this year there will be some residual clover growing and enough natural browse to keep deer using the openings. It seems the first day or two of the hunt are best for the plots, but I’ve known of deer to use the remote plots that don’t have open road access all through a hunt.


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 4, 2020)

AntlerDaddy said:


> Are the food plots on map planted in anything, or just maintained openings?


They do not look as good as last. Some real green grass and clover coming up but the ones I've seen are patchy and not very well maintained. Focus more on the reds right now, seems to be the go to right now. Found a ton of fresh sign before the rain


----------



## Professor (Dec 4, 2020)

Christian hughey said:


> Got one


Just checking too see how many you got today Christian


----------



## doehunter (Dec 4, 2020)

If you are counting on food plots on cohutta for a kill, you should rethink your approach!!!


----------



## AntlerDaddy (Dec 4, 2020)

No, but I used to avoid theme on public. However, I figured out that a lot of bucks were killed in the vicinity of plots and cover. Got it, hunt the red oak flats near cover. ?


doehunter said:


> If you are counting on food plots on cohutta for a kill, you should rethink your approach!!!


----------



## AntlerDaddy (Dec 4, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Can’t answer your question, but I can speak for other mountain WMAs, even if the plots aren’t planted this year there will be some residual clover growing and enough natural browse to keep deer using the openings. It seems the first day or two of the hunt are best for the plots, but I’ve known of deer to use the remote plots that don’t have open road access all through a hunt.



I zoomed in on a couple on the map and saw they actually plant them. That is great for a mountain WMA. A lot of TN wma’s are not planted well in my opinion. 

I’m just hoping gates are closed and you walk in. If so, we will walk in at Weatherstation road and start there. Terrain does not look too bad.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 4, 2020)

AntlerDaddy said:


> I zoomed in on a couple on the map and saw they actually plant them. That is great for a mountain WMA. A lot of TN wma’s are not planted well in my opinion.
> 
> I’m just hoping gates are closed and you walk in. If so, we will walk in at Weatherstation road and start there. Terrain does not look too bad.


You and everybody else. I don't mean that sarcastically but it's been getting hammered with pressure the last few hunts.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 4, 2020)

AntlerDaddy said:


> I zoomed in on a couple on the map and saw they actually plant them. That is great for a mountain WMA. A lot of TN wma’s are not planted well in my opinion.
> 
> I’m just hoping gates are closed and you walk in. If so, we will walk in at Weatherstation road and start there. Terrain does not look too bad.


Good luck!


----------



## doehunter (Dec 4, 2020)

Good luck ole boy. You’ll figure it out one day.


----------



## Professor (Dec 5, 2020)

AntlerDaddy said:


> I zoomed in on a couple on the map and saw they actually plant them. That is great for a mountain WMA. A lot of TN wma’s are not planted well in my opinion.
> 
> I’m just hoping gates are closed and you walk in. If so, we will walk in at Weatherstation road and start there. Terrain does not look too bad.


They are planted on a rotation. All of the WMAs in the region are in the same rotation so every three years or so they get planted.


----------



## Professor (Dec 5, 2020)

AntlerDaddy said:


> I zoomed in on a couple on the map and saw they actually plant them. That is great for a mountain WMA. A lot of TN wma’s are not planted well in my opinion.
> 
> I’m just hoping gates are closed and you walk in. If so, we will walk in at Weatherstation road and start there. Terrain does not look too bad.


That area from Pleasant Gap to Chicken Coop Gap is always covered up  with hunters. I was there Wednesday but even then it was busy.


----------



## Professor (Dec 5, 2020)

AntlerDaddy said:


> Any land with bears and bucks that is not straight up and down there? Thinking about taking my son on Saturday...


There is land not straight up and down but no promises of bucks or bears. They are there sometimes, but . Lots of nice bucks and a lot bears, but they are spread out and the deer are on the move.


----------



## Professor (Dec 5, 2020)

There was nothing checked in yesterday at the north check station and 1 deer so far today. Depressing. I have seen one deer, a four pointer.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 5, 2020)

Professor said:


> There was nothing checked in yesterday at the north check station and 1 deer so far today. Depressing. I have seen one deer, a four pointer.


Should have bagged him, you get two per hunt.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Dec 5, 2020)

I went to a remote food plot way back in the hills today. The road has been blocked by deadfall most of the year so I thought it might be worth a shot. It was covered in clover, but not a single deer sign. No tracks, none eaten, no poop. Just dead to the world.


----------



## Professor (Dec 5, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Should have bagged him, you get two per hunt.


The problem is that if I shot the 4 pointer I would have been out of service the rest of the day. I can shoot does at home for meat.


----------



## Professor (Dec 5, 2020)

The problem where I have been hunting is that there are does but apparently none are hot. I am heading to a different area tomorrow, one where wild women are taking advantage of unsuspecting men.


----------



## Deerhunting123 (Dec 5, 2020)

Had to share!! have hunted Cohutta for a few years now. Wife Killed a decent 6 point last year and have hiked the mountains miles and miles. Today was sure an experience for sure. Got in super early because the trip back is 4 miles going to my set trail camera location that has been pretty active but no monster bucks but meat in the freezer type bucks, and to not see anything but squirrels all day long and the glorified red headed wood peckers. Decided around 3 to start the slow walk out due to the length of time it takes me to get back to the truck. I was about half way back and spooked three pretty big deer couldn’t get a look at them through the brush but they weren’t small. Was pretty upset at the fact of pushing some deer but I knew I had a decent walk back still so kept an eye out the whole way for something shootable. But no luck. I read all your alls buck stories and kills and the time yal put up on the hills and I know the feeling but today blew me away as I was 100/150 yards from truck on my last little up hill when I come around the bend and spot my first ever black bear on Cohutta. I know I’m probably gonna get crap for not pulling the trigger but I just got a few videos and pictures because it was literally 50 yards away and had enough time to watch it eat some acorns and just watch me stare at him what seemed like forever. Not once have a seen a bear deep in the woods but for the opportunity to capture a awesome moment before headed down the last stretch of hill was awesome. I’d say around 200lbs. After being up in the Cohutta for the last few days and only seeing does the first couple days to end a great week with capturing a black bear   So close to the truck was great even though did not pull the trigger. Told myself next time I’m not going so deep I’m just gonna get out of the truck and walk the legal distance to shoot something?


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 5, 2020)

Deerhunting123 said:


> Had to share!! have hunted Cohutta for a few years now. Wife Killed a decent 6 point last year and have hiked the mountains miles and miles. Today was sure an experience for sure. Got in super early because the trip back is 4 miles going to my set trail camera location that has been pretty active but no monster bucks but meat in the freezer type bucks, and to not see anything but squirrels all day long and the glorified red headed wood peckers. Decided around 3 to start the slow walk out due to the length of time it takes me to get back to the truck. I was about half way back and spooked three pretty big deer couldn’t get a look at them through the brush but they weren’t small. Was pretty upset at the fact of pushing some deer but I knew I had a decent walk back still so kept an eye out the whole way for something shootable. But no luck. I read all your alls buck stories and kills and the time yal put up on the hills and I know the feeling but today blew me away as I was 100/150 yards from truck on my last little up hill when I come around the bend and spot my first ever black bear on Cohutta. I know I’m probably gonna get crap for not pulling the trigger but I just got a few videos and pictures because it was literally 50 yards away and had enough time to watch it eat some acorns and just watch me stare at him what seemed like forever. Not once have a seen a bear deep in the woods but for the opportunity to capture a awesome moment before headed down the last stretch of hill was awesome. I’d say around 200lbs. After being up in the Cohutta for the last few days and only seeing does the first couple days to end a great week with capturing a black bear   So close to the truck was great even though did not pull the trigger. Told myself next time I’m not going so deep I’m just gonna get out of the truck and walk the legal distance to shoot something?


Very cool! I've got some very fond memories and a lot of my hunting hi-lights over the years did not involve killing anything. He looks relatively small judging by the ears to head ratio. You hunted your guts out, and gave a legal animal a pass. Says a lot about you as a hunter??.


----------



## Deerhunting123 (Dec 5, 2020)

Appreciate that!! Just waiting on the big mountain buck... if it ever comes my way


----------



## Professor (Dec 6, 2020)

Christian hughey said:


> Got one


Got one yet this morning Christian?


----------



## AntlerDaddy (Dec 6, 2020)

We went and had a great time in the Wilderness. Next time, we will pull him out of school and go on day one.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 6, 2020)

Yall hunting today?


----------



## Professor (Dec 6, 2020)

AntlerDaddy said:


> We went and had a great time in the Wilderness. Next time, we will pull him out of school and go on day one.


Get one? See any? Did you find some flat land?


----------



## splatek (Dec 7, 2020)

Anybody have the final counts


----------



## AntlerDaddy (Dec 7, 2020)

Professor said:


> Get one? See any? Did you find some flat land?


 
Got there late. It is easy to forget how big mountains are. Yes, that Weatherstation road area is rolling hills up high. The logging road is cut on same elevation which made it easier. All we saw were hunters, coyote tracks and bear scat. We will go back on this late season hunt again. My e-bike could be useful. It is a beautiful place.


----------



## Stump06 (Dec 7, 2020)

AntlerDaddy said:


> Got there late. It is easy to forget how big mountains are. Yes, that Weatherstation road area is rolling hills up high. The logging road is cut on same elevation which made it easier. All we saw were hunters, coyote tracks and bear scat. We will go back on this late season hunt again. My e-bike could be useful. It is a beautiful place.



Those mountain hunts are tough. If you go for an adventure, you'll never leave empty handed. Any critter you bag is just a bonus


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 7, 2020)

AntlerDaddy said:


> Got there late. It is easy to forget how big mountains are. Yes, that Weatherstation road area is rolling hills up high. The logging road is cut on same elevation which made it easier. All we saw were hunters, coyote tracks and bear scat. We will go back on this late season hunt again. My e-bike could be useful. It is a beautiful place.


Pretty sure you can only use an e bike on maintained roads. Obviously it cannot be used in wilderness areas either


----------



## Professor (Dec 7, 2020)

AntlerDaddy said:


> Got there late. It is easy to forget how big mountains are. Yes, that Weatherstation road area is rolling hills up high. The logging road is cut on same elevation which made it easier. All we saw were hunters, coyote tracks and bear scat. We will go back on this late season hunt again. My e-bike could be useful. It is a beautiful place.


Get up there and do some looking around. The game move around, so you have to scout right before, or even during the hunt, but you can learn the country. That area is covered with hunters. If I hunt there it will be before the weekend. I move on from West Cowpens after Friday morning.


----------



## Professor (Dec 7, 2020)

ddd-shooter said:


> Pretty sure you can only use an e bike on maintained roads. Obviously it cannot be used in wilderness areas either


I assumed you could take one a trail as long as it was not in the wilderness. Time to study the regulations again


----------



## Professor (Dec 7, 2020)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I went to a remote food plot way back in the hills today. The road has been blocked by deadfall most of the year so I thought it might be worth a shot. It was covered in clover, but not a single deer sign. No tracks, none eaten, no poop. Just dead to the world.


I fought a bunch of blow down yesterday. That stuff really changes deer behavior. The ridge I was on looked great on the too map, but no sign of deer anywhere.


----------



## Professor (Dec 7, 2020)

splatek said:


> Anybody have the final counts


I pulled out at 7:30 last night. The board at the Cisco station had 30 deer, 6 bears, and 4 hogs. The 16 pointer was still the best. The heaviest bear was 258.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 7, 2020)

Professor said:


> I assumed you could take one a trail as long as it was not in the wilderness. Time to study the regulations again


Last time I asked @C.Killmaster it was not permitted on federal lands.


----------



## splatek (Dec 7, 2020)

Professor said:


> I pulled out at 7:30 last night. The board at the Cisco station had 30 deer, 6 bears, and 4 hogs. The 16 pointer was still the best. The heaviest bear was 258.



6 bears!?!?
Man that seems low.


----------



## EyesUp83 (Dec 7, 2020)

First Bear!!  Somebody said "Action happens fast in the mountains," and that couldn't be more true than it was for me on Saturday. In about 6.2 seconds I went from judging the terrain and planning my my next move to shaking like a leaf with a spent shell casing on the ground. 
   Amazing scenery up at this place, can't wait to go back next year!


----------



## Professor (Dec 7, 2020)

EyesUp83 said:


> First Bear!!  Somebody said "Action happens fast in the mountains," and that couldn't be more true than it was for me on Saturday. In about 6.2 seconds I went from judging the terrain and planning my my next move to shaking like a leaf with a spent shell casing on the ground.
> Amazing scenery up at this place, can't wait to go back next year!


Great bear. Sorry I could not make it to the check station to see it. I got caught in some blow down and had a rough time just getting back to the truck.


----------



## Professor (Dec 7, 2020)

splatek said:


> 6 bears!?!?
> Man that seems low.


It does. Not sure how many were checked at the Holly Springs station, but I think at least 4 bears were killed by people in the GON group.


----------



## EyesUp83 (Dec 7, 2020)

Professor said:


> Great bear. Sorry I could not make it to the check station to see it. I got caught in some blow down and had a rough time just getting back to the truck.


Thanks. That terrain can be brutal!


----------



## dhsnke (Jul 27, 2021)

Just found this thread. Thought I would post a couple of pics since he was talked about on it. 16 pointer. Killed first morning of the hunt at 8:15. I never had time to get cold.


----------



## dhsnke (Jul 27, 2021)

Took my buddy back and he killed this brute of a hog.


----------



## Christian hughey (Jul 27, 2021)

dhsnke said:


> Just found this thread. Thought I would post a couple of pics since he was talked about on it. 16 pointer. Killed first morning of the hunt at 8:15. I never had time to get cold.View attachment 1093414View attachment 1093415View attachment 1093416View attachment 1093417


I have this pic on my facebook page from last years hunt, I killed a nice 8 the same morning! Cohutta is a tough place to hunt but has some real pretty bucks


----------



## Christian hughey (Jul 27, 2021)

splatek said:


> 6 bears!?!?
> Man that seems low.


Overall numbers cohutta had a bad year last season for bear


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2021)

Bear kills were down everywhere last year. Outside of the dog hunt Im not sure a single one got killed on chattahoochee.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 27, 2021)

In 2019 I saw bears 6 or 7 times during bow season. 
Last year I saw a piece of one once as he was running away.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2021)

I did pretty well last year but it took a lot more work than usual to stay on them. A lot.


----------



## splatek (Jul 27, 2021)

Well dang, makes me feel a little better about things, but not really, because I had two clear opportunities that ... we will call user error, nature playing tricks, 

First bear, second day of the season, 11 yards. I was at full draw about to release my arrow from my recurve and the faintest draft of a wind at the back of my neck had that bear over the hill and long gone. 
Second, 35-40 yard bear, nearly the same spot. During early rifle hunt; and I was carrying a bow, DOH! My stalk ended up with me snapping a limb and him disappearing. 

I am hoping this year will eventuate in an actual harvest.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 27, 2021)

Stick to your bow brother. I promise you itll mean so much more to you.


----------



## splatek (Jul 27, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Stick to your bow brother. I promise you itll mean so much more to you.



Honestly, it's been a mental battle after the deer and bear I didn't harvest last season b/c I toted that dang recurve instead of the 30-06... then the one dang deer, buck I shot with the rifle I couldn't find until the next day and it was stripped clean. Even the head was torn off. I bumped three yotes off the next day at noon searching for it, not 150 yards from where I shot it the afternoon/evening before. My family tells me I am not allowed to hunt with a rifle, because I am better with a bow. While I am not all that great with the bow, getting better and more confident by the day. On the other hand, I get virtually ZERO practice with the rifle and with ammo prices, won't be getting any anytime soon. 

So, I might just be sticking with that little bow...


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 27, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Stick to your bow brother. I promise you itll mean so much more to you.


Can’t agree with this enough. Best feeling in the world. Every year, I get in rifle range of a stud buck or bear. Often, I don’t connect. Sometimes I do. When I do, it’s the best thing. The reward of success outweighs any perceived “missed opportunities” which I don’t think are bad, just more stories and learning experiences.


----------



## Professor (Jul 27, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Can’t agree with this enough. Best feeling in the world. Every year, I get in rifle range of a stud buck or bear. Often, I don’t connect. Sometimes I do. When I do, it’s the best thing. The reward of success outweighs any perceived “missed opportunities” which I don’t think are bad, just more stories and learning experiences.


Do like me. Get in real close, and then bust them with a cannon. it really is the best of both worlds.


----------



## dhsnke (Jul 28, 2021)

The first gun hunt on Cohutta is your best shot to kill a bear up there. I passed on one about 200lbs. I was by myself and really didn't want to try and get him out. I passed on 2 more on the first coosawattee hunt aslo. one was at least 350lbs maybe more


----------



## Professor (Jul 28, 2021)

dhsnke said:


> The first gun hunt on Cohutta is your best shot to kill a bear up there. I passed on one about 200lbs. I was by myself and really didn't want to try and get him out. I passed on 2 more on the first coosawattee hunt aslo. one was at least 350lbs maybe more


I am working out now so hopefully, I will be able to pack out a big one without falling over dead.


----------



## dhsnke (Jul 28, 2021)

Professor said:


> I am working out now so hopefully, I will be able to pack out a big one without falling over dead.


I know a really nice oak saddle that drops off into a luarel thicket that usually holds bears. i've seen 2 on it when I used to hunt it. I really don't have a desire to kill a bear. That's usually the way it works. When your're trying to kill deer you see bears. Lol


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 28, 2021)

splatek said:


> Well dang, makes me feel a little better about things, but not really, because I had two clear opportunities that ... we will call user error, nature playing tricks,
> 
> First bear, second day of the season, 11 yards. I was at full draw about to release my arrow from my recurve and the faintest draft of a wind at the back of my neck had that bear over the hill and long gone.
> Second, 35-40 yard bear, nearly the same spot. During early rifle hunt; and I was carrying a bow, DOH! My stalk ended up with me snapping a limb and him disappearing.
> ...


Dude if you are getting that close you’ve got it.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 28, 2021)

Me.

I'll be deer hunting.

If a bear or pic comes along, oh well, I'll pop him.
Keep the deer and hog. Whoever wants the pig can go get it.


----------



## splatek (Jul 28, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Dude if you are getting that close you’ve got it.



@chrislibby88 nah man, I am chalking this up to luck, at best!
Last year was tough. I found a high elevation water seep and a few oaks around it. Chestnuts were falling, sporadically, the whites were a no go. I found what I thought was great deer sign there, buck sign, that's why I was there. Pure luck.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 28, 2021)

Professor said:


> Do like me. Get in real close, and then bust them with a cannon. it really is the best of both worlds.


Sounds like a blast! Pun intended!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 28, 2021)

splatek said:


> @chrislibby88 nah man, I am chalking this up to luck, at best!
> Last year was tough. I found a high elevation water seep and a few oaks around it. Chestnuts were falling, sporadically, the whites were a no go. I found what I thought was great deer sign there, buck sign, that's why I was there. Pure luck.


It’s all luck man.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 28, 2021)

I'll be there most every weekend as Cohutta is the only place I've hunted for the past 4 seasons. It's been very good to me with 3 bucks, 2 bears, 2 hogs, 1 bobcat, 1 turkey,, and with a big bear and big boar hog (unconfirmed). It's nearly a 2 hour drive each way for me but it's all part of the hunt for me. I'm only after deer this season as my wife was less than excited about me skinning and quartering my bear last year in the kitchen ?.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 28, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I'll be there most every weekend as Cohutta is the only place I've hunted for the past 4 seasons. It's been very good to me with 3 bucks, 2 bears, 2 hogs, 1 bobcat, 1 turkey,, and with a big bear and big boar hog (unconfirmed). It's nearly a 2 hour drive each way for me but it's all part of the hunt for me. I'm only after deer this season as my wife was less than excited about me skinning and quartering my bear last year in the kitchen ?.


She doesn’t help? I make my wife help me process 
She does nag about blood and stuff in the kitchen, but LIFE HACK: get those big rolls of cling wrap, the kind they wrap pallets with, wet your counters, and cover it with the cling wrap, then just pull it all up and in the trash when your done.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 28, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> She doesn’t help? I make my wife help me process
> She does nag about blood and stuff in the kitchen, but LIFE HACK: get those big rolls of cling wrap, the kind they wrap pallets with, wet your counters, and cover it with the cling wrap, then just pull it all up and in the trash when your done.


I put a tarp on the floor but I'm "not to bring ANYMORE bears home...I can go with that, until a bigger one decides to walk out in front of me?


----------



## Professor (Jul 28, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I put a tarp on the floor but I'm "not to bring ANYMORE bears home...I can go with that, until a bigger one decides to walk out in front of me?


Man, I processed mine outside. It never occured to me that I should bring a dead bear into the kitchen.


----------



## ScarFoot (Jul 28, 2021)

Professor said:


> Man, I processed mine outside. It never occured to me that I should bring a dead bear into the kitchen.


Freeze all your quarters and process near frozen solid and wipe up with a paper towel, forget all the plastic covering.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 29, 2021)

ScarFoot said:


> Freeze all your quarters and process near frozen solid and wipe up with a paper towel, forget all the plastic covering.


This works too.  Meats a lot firmer and doesn’t roll around.
I like freezing my fat before I do ground, but I never considered freezing the quarters whole and working from there. You use a saw? Or knife?


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 29, 2021)

Professor said:


> Man, I processed mine outside. It never occured to me that I should bring a dead bear into the kitchen.


It was dark, I live in the city, and have no garage or carport.


----------



## Professor (Jul 29, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> It was dark, I live in the city, and have no garage or carport.


just ribbing you.


----------



## ScarFoot (Jul 29, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> This works too.  Meats a lot firmer and doesn’t roll around.
> I like freezing my fat before I do ground, but I never considered freezing the quarters whole and working from there. You use a saw? Or knife?


I use a heavy bladed butcher knife, I freeze everything solid, and when I'm ready I lay the frozen quarters out to defrost on an outside table when the weather's cool(preferably). Then after about 2-3hrs out of the freezer I start chopping of slabs and cubing them the frozen cubes go thru the grinder like wood chips. I use a couple of large Tupper wares to hold the cubes and rotate them in the freezer to keep the cubes frosty. Being frozen helps keep the sinews from wrapping around the grinder shaft and blade, saves you some trouble.


----------



## splatek (Aug 1, 2021)

I process my game in my driveway - everybody who drives down my little cul de sac knows what's up and usually will come have a drink with me while I get it done. 
Most of those folks will also share a little of the meat with my family and me, as well, either by me sharing direction, or having a gathering where I will serve it up to folks that haven't tried it. I have already turned three people from 
"...it's too gamey for me..."
to
"...when's hunting season start again?" because they want more. 
Also, It could be all in my mind, but to me mountain deer taste better. LOL


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 1, 2021)

splatek said:


> I process my game in my driveway - everybody who drives down my little cul de sac knows what's up and usually will come have a drink with me while I get it done.
> Most of those folks will also share a little of the meat with my family and me, as well, either by me sharing direction, or having a gathering where I will serve it up to folks that haven't tried it. I have already turned three people from
> "...it's too gamey for me..."
> to
> ...


Not sure about mountain deer tasting better. Cant beat a middle GA corn/soybean fattened doe. Those December mountain bucks don’t have a lick of fat on them, and get pretty run down during the rut. Not that they are bad eating, but I can certainly taste a difference. I’ve never hunted them pre-rut so a late October acorn fed buck would probably be just as excellent as an ag field doe.


----------



## Jeffh (Aug 1, 2021)

Professor said:


> I will be there. I have some hope that we will see a lot of bears. They should all be active with the abundance of acorns and warm weather. (keep in mind I have still to kill my first bear, so I really have no idea what I am talking about). The colder weather should get the deer moving. Looks like we might have some snow.





Professor said:


> I will be there. I have some hope that we will see a lot of bears. They should all be active with the abundance of acorns and warm weather. (keep in mind I have still to kill my first bear, so I really have no idea what I am talking about). The colder weather should get the deer moving. Looks like we might have some snow.



I've hunted the area quite a bit in the past. Do you know if the road over to the Jacks fields and Flat top area's is still closed?


----------



## Professor (Aug 1, 2021)

Jeffh said:


> I've hunted the area quite a bit in the past. Do you know if the road over to the Jacks fields and Flat top area's is still closed?


I do not know that area. Sorry.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 1, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Not sure about mountain deer tasting better. Cant beat a middle GA corn/soybean fattened doe. Those December mountain bucks don’t have a lick of fat on them, and get pretty run down during the rut. Not that they are bad eating, but I can certainly taste a difference. I’ve never hunted them pre-rut so a late October acorn fed buck would probably be just as excellent as an ag field doe.


I think it was more about a hard earned victory just tasting a little sweeter.


----------



## ScarFoot (Aug 1, 2021)

jbogg said:


> I think it was more about a hard earned victory just tasting a little sweeter.


When I kill something and I'm camping I immediately cook the tenderloins in a skillet with just some dry seasoning in a small skillet. Its good in a way I can't express. I think being cold hungry and tired have alot to do with it.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 1, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Not sure about mountain deer tasting better. Cant beat a middle GA corn/soybean fattened doe. Those December mountain bucks don’t have a lick of fat on them, and get pretty run down during the rut. Not that they are bad eating, but I can certainly taste a difference. I’ve never hunted them pre-rut so a late October acorn fed buck would probably be just as excellent as an ag field doe.


I process my own deer too. I shot 2 bucks 2 weeks apart at Cohutta in 2019. Both from the same spot with a crossbow. I processed 1 myself and to the later one to a processor. My wife could tell the difference between the 2 no questions. One was early Nov, the other one late November. I think the rut had something to do with it, but I also agree that Does taste better.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 2, 2021)

ScarFoot said:


> When I kill something and I'm camping I immediately cook the tenderloins in a skillet with just some dry seasoning in a small skillet. Its good in a way I can't express. I think being cold hungry and tired have alot to do with it.


My brother and I had fresh liver and heart last year after we got his second deer off the mountain. This was the second day in a row hauling deer, and the 3rd buck of the hunt. It was incredible and I’m not even a big liver fan. Salt, pepper, and a little corn meal fried in coconut oil. There’s something to that fresh meat after working so hard.


----------



## EyesUp83 (Aug 2, 2021)

I agree that a doe will tend to taste better than a rut-worn buck. 
As far as doing camp liver and heart meat, that is a new goal of mine for this year @chrislibby88 I'll tote a little skillet up on the mountain just in hopes for this.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 2, 2021)

EyesUp83 said:


> I agree that a doe will tend to taste better than a rut-worn buck.
> As far as doing camp liver and heart meat, that is a new goal of mine for this year @chrislibby88 I'll tote a little skillet up on the mountain just in hopes for this.


I’m not a huge liver fan, but man that stuff was awesome. Heart is like tenderloin, just different texture. DON’T overcook the heart or it’s gonna be rubbery. I slice it into rings and sear the outside.


----------

